# Donaciones Paypal, sugerencia.



## Meta (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola gente:

Cada vez veo mejoras del foro con creces.

Una Web en el cual no recuerdo ahora y si lo vuelvo a localizar no le  haré publicidad, me han cogido el PDF de uno de mis tutoriales  exactamente este.  Esa Web sin cortarse un pelo, publica Proteus y otras cosas con crack  incluido. Lo más gracioso que forzosamente tiene mi nombre qu epor una  parte lo respeta pero pone Paypal. Hay más cosas de otros autores y  desde luego no me puso de buen humor. A partir de ahora pondré que mis  tutoriales están prohibida su venta aunque sea por Paypal.

Por un lador estoy tranquilo ya que tiene mi nombre y la web de origen, cosa que no ha modificado.

En otra Wen interesante como de nuestro amigo pone Paypal. Esta Web está  cada vez mejor hecha y sus proyecto o manuales incluidos.

http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/

Quiero saber sus experiencias con Paypal. En mi caso vivo en España y no se si será igual al resto del mundo.

Me han contado muchas personas que no vale la pena lo del Paypal, porque  me tratan que sólo trabajo por dinero y no por Hobby y esto puede  producir rechazo social y no mirarte con buenos ojos. Otros mitivos son,  si alguien me ingresa mediante Paypal 1.000.000 $ de norte de América,  los bancos me lo bloquean porque puede pensar que ha habido una estafa o  fraude de algo, cossas así. Que Paypal quiere un porcentaje de lo que  te dan (esto no lo se), que la hacienda se mete por medio y quiere parte  de tu tarta.

Los que se han metido en este mundo de Paypal, quiero que me den sus sugerencias y como funciona realmente.

No se si esto de Paypal libre, es decir, que si quiere la persona te  puede dar 1 € para el mantenimiento de una Web de hobby.  Tampoco se si  hay algo de Paypal que sea para clientes en sentido de, me conprar un  producto y lo pagas por Paypal y se queda ahí.

Cada vez más veo  a gente que antes siempre daba todo libre y ahora  están con el tema de Paypal. Como dice el dicho, hay que probar cosas  nuevas, luego sacas tus propias conclusiones.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## thenot (Nov 4, 2010)

No soy el indicado, pero que hace este tema en el foro de microcontroladores??? XD

Y respecto a la pregunta, yo quise hacerme una cuenta en paypal para comprar cosas en el extranjero y finalmente llegue a la conclusión que si no es para comprar en cantidad sale mejor comprarlo en el mismo país (claro si es que esta) por que cobran demasiado. Un compañero que tiene compro unas cosas y le salio mas caro lo que le cobra paypal y el banco que lo que valía el producto.


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2010)

Comprar cosas por Paypal es una cosa, no sabía que te cueste más caro. Otro cosa es que tengas una Web para mantenerla, así seguir haciendo proyectos y publicarlos cargado de detalles. Estas personas suelen donar una cantidad de dinero que ellos quieran como 1 €, apoyando hasta sus sugerencias para así poder hacer los que los visitantes pidan. Cosas así.

Gracias por tu opinión y les agradezco más experiencias, opiniones o sugerencias-


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola, soy usuario de Paypal y te aseguro que debe de ser el mejor mètodo que existe para realizar pagos en todo el mundo.
No pongo los datos de mi tarjeta en la web, no tiene absolutamente ningùn costo para mi, me asegura algunos productos (o sea, si los compro en determinados sitios, tengo el seguro sin cargo), etc. Mi opiniòn es que, para comprar, solo tiene ventajas. No vendo con Paypal, asì que sobre esto, no puedo emitir opiniòn.
Sds.


----------



## Meta (Nov 4, 2010)

Gracias por opinar ehbressan.

En mi caso, quiero poner un PayPal para que me donen una Web sin tener que estar registrado en una cuenta según leí. Por ejemplo:

Puedo poner un logo parecido a este mostrado abajo. (Te permite elegir el que quieras).







Con esto ya me pueden supuestamente donar aunque sea 1 € para el mantenimiento de la Web y así poder seguir haciendo más proyectos que los demás le interese. Una buena base es saber que es lo que quiere los visitantes. Con ello una encuesta.

Otra cosa.
Me imagino que debes poner en PayPal el número de cuenta de tu caja o banco para que sepa donde poner las donaciones. He oído que existe una tarjeta blanca para comprar algún producto, pero no para que te donen. ¿Sabes algo al respecto?


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola meta, no, no sè nada al respecto.
Pero podès entrar en la web de Paypal y averiguar, tienen una versiòn en castellano.
Sds.


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2010)

Buenas:

Ya me di de alta sin introducir tarjetas de créditos. Se puede ver por un lado del Blog.





http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com

Como he leído por todo Internet. "No esperes que ganes mucho, sólo, si realmente lo merece".


*Una cosa que quiero saber. ¿Hay que quitar las donaciones antes de tres meses? ¿Si dejo las donaciones sin tocarlas un año las pierdos?*


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 5, 2010)

En donaciones por paypal ni idea.... yo lo uso porque es mas simple para mi hacer pagos via electronica por internet, pero volviendo al tema de tu primer mensaje, puedes enviar un correo electronico a Paypal solicitando el cierre de la cuenta por violar sus politicas de uso:

https://cms.paypal.com/mx/cgi-bin/?...5. Your Information and Restricted Activities.



> 5.2 Actividades restringidas. La información que proporcione, así como las actividades que realice (incluyendo los pagos y recepción de pagos) a través de nuestro servicio no pueden: (a) ser falsas, inexactas o engañosas,* (b) ser fraudulentas o implicar la venta de artículos falsificados o robados*, (c) consistir en otorgarse a sí mismo un anticipo en efectivo de su tarjeta de crédito (ni ayudar a otros a realizar esta acción), (d) tener relación alguna con apuestas y/o sus actividades relacionadas, en forma enunciativa, mas no limitada, el pago o la aceptación de pagos para apuestas, deudas de juegos de azar o ganancias de apuestas, independientemente del lugar o tipo de actividad de apuestas (incluyendo casinos en línea y fuera de línea, apuestas deportivas y las apuestas en equipo), (e) violar la Política de Uso Aceptable de PayPal, *(f) infringir los derechos de autor, patente, marca comercial, secreto comercial u otros derechos de propiedad o los derechos de publicidad o privacidad*, *(g) incumplir ninguna ley, estatuto, reglamentación, contrato o norma (incluyendo, en forman enunciativa, mas no limitativa, los que rigen los servicios financieros, protección al consumidor, competencia desleal, las medidas contra la discriminación o la publicidad engañosa)*, (h) ser difamatoria, de carácter de libelo comercial, amenazante u hostil, (i) ser obscena o contener pornografía infantil, (j) contener virus, caballos de Troya, gusanos, bombas de tiempo, cancelación de mensajes (cancelbots), "huevos de Pascua" u otras rutinas de programación que puedan dañar, interferir en forma dañina, interceptar o expropiar subrepticiamente sistemas, datos u otra información personal; *(k) utilizar PayPal para facilitar la venta de artículos falsificados*, o (l) imponernos responsabilidad alguna u ocasionarnos la pérdida (total o parcial) de los servicios de nuestros proveedores de Internet u otros proveedores; (m) implicar la venta o transferencia de su saldo de PayPal a cualquier persona por compensaciones monetarias;*  integrar los Servicios de PayPal de manera inconsecuente con las pautas de integración de PayPal; (o) ocasionar que PayPal reciba reclamaciones excesivas en relación con su cuenta o empresa*; o *(p) representar para PayPal un riesgo por no cumplimiento de las obligaciones de PayPal contra del lavado de dinero* (incluida, sin limitaciones, cuando no podemos verificar su identidad o si no realiza los pasos necesarios para eliminar los límites de recepción, envío y retiro conforme a los términos de las Condiciones de uso. Si utiliza o intenta utilizar el Servicio para fines que no sean el envío y recepción de pagos, y de administración de la cuenta, incluyendo entre otros, la manipulación, la piratería informática, la modificación o cualquier otro tipo de corrupción de la seguridad o funcionalidad del Servicio, su cuenta se cancelará y usted estará sujeto a responder por daños y otras sanciones, entre las que se incluyen los procesos judiciales cuando sean pertinentes.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Pueden comentar más consejos y sugerencias sobre el mundo de PayPal.


----------



## Vin (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola, yo una vez puse donaciones en mi pagina, todo lo que ganes se ira al saldo de la cuenta de paypal, has de vincular una cuenta bancaria si quieres cobrarlo en efectivo, de todas formas la has de vincular igual para que no te pongan restricciones cada dos por tres, también es aconsejable vincular una tarjeta de credito (eso ya es mas por si compras). Simplemente dentro de tu cuenta de paypal ve a "Crear un botón de pago de PayPal" y ahi ya configuras si lo que compran son donaciones, artículos, etc.

Ve a servicios, "pagos estandar" y ahi veras el boton.

Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Mi idea no es pasar las donaciones a cuentas bancarias, sino cuando tenga una cierta cantidad, podré comprar componentes electrónicos mediante PayPal sin cuenta bancaria, por lo que tengo entendido.

Gracias por la sugetencia.


----------



## Vin (Nov 12, 2010)

Sí, eso podras hacerlo directamente desde el saldo de paypal, lo que pasa es que hay unos límites de envío y recepción de dinero, y hasta que no vincules una cuenta te estaran jodiendo (habla la experiencia).

Suerte.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Que cabrones.

Por lo que he leído por ahí. Si te donan en una semana 500 € te bloquean la cuenta. Como hay gente que aún no le han donado con PayPal sin o con cuenta bancaria o creo que pase nada.

¿Por qué  o con qué te han jodido PayPal?

Me llegó una notificación que me ponga lo de los bancarios por ellos mismos. Ni loco meto datos bancarios por Internet. Como no he recibido ni un sólo € por ahora, si se me ponen tonto les mando al carajo.


----------



## Vin (Nov 12, 2010)

A ver, no es para tanto, corren muchos mitos de gente imbeci* que solo quiere joder porque han tenido una mala experiencia.

Es completamente fiable darle tus datos bancarios a Paypal, para empezar la contraseña o pin no la das. Yo se lo he dado y llevo 3 años de maravillas. La cosa es así:

Tu les das tu numero de cuenta bancaria y el nombre del titular y ellos hacen 2 transferencias a esa cuenta con cantidades ínfimas como 0,12€ y 0,08€ por poner un ejemplo. Entonces para verificar que esa es tu cuenta te pediran el número que corresponde a las transferencias, en ese caso seria 1208 (si te fijas son las cantidades ingresadas).

Lo peor que te puede pasar si no les das tu cuenta bancaria es que no te dejen mover mucho dinero, te dejaran recibir, pero a la que trates de mover el dinero ya sea para comprar o retirarlo te joden pidiendo una cuenta bancaria. ¿Por qué? Bueno, ellos no saben de donde viene ese dinero ni si es nada legal etc. necesitan tener una cierta confianza de que eres quien realmente dices, si te fijas tiene su lógica... siempre se ha de ver un poco desde el otro punto de vista.

Lo de los 500€ NO es verdad, eso les ocurre a algun vendedor de eBay que su tasa de ventas es baja, por ejemplo suele ingresar 100€ al mes solamente, pues si por lo que sea hace una buena venta y de golpe le meten 500€ en un dia o semana es normal que sospechen, y no te quitan nada, te la congelan hasta que ven que todo esta en orden, suelen ser 3 días. Pero como ya te he dicho esto solo ocurre en varios pocos vendedores, ¿Te crees que si lo hiciesen con todo el mundo Paypal tendria el exito que tiene? Pensemos un poco anda...

Por último, a mi no me han jodido, sólo que una vez compré una cosa de alto valor (600€) y a la hora de pagar me pidieron una tarjeta de credito para asegurarse de tener un lugar con fondos. (Cuando tu pagas el dinero tarda 3 dias en desaparecer de la cuenta bancaria, a pesar de que el vendedor lo recibe al instante).

Bueno, perdon por el tocho, un saludo.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Gracias por el tocho.

Me has informado muy bien. He estado mirando Web de componentes electrónico y no hacen transferencia de PayPal. Si quiero comprar componentes un sitio es en www.ebay.es o del Inglés.

Parece que las empresas españolas no se fían mucho de ese sistema.

Gracias de nuevo por la explicación.


----------



## Vin (Nov 12, 2010)

¿Eres de España Meta? 

Si te soy sincero yo lo compro todo por eBay a vendedores extranjeros, suelen ser de UK, hay mucha variedad y es muy económico, a veces más que comprarlo en España, además de más cómodo pagar por Paypal que tener que andar con transferencias bancarias o contra-reembolsos cargados de comisiones...

Supongo que aquí en España las empresas de electrónica que venden por Internet no se fian de Paypal porque la mayoría deben ser empresas viejas y de hace años ya, ademas de que no suelen tener nunca lo que buscas.

Bueno cualquier duda me comentas llevo años con eBay y Paypal y supongo que puedo resolverte cualquier duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Soy de España:

Compro normalmente en un local cerca de donde vivo pero no tienen LCD o ciertos PIC que en on-line si tiene. Claro que lo hago por contra-reembolso. ME sale 8.50 € en algunas empresas que me lo traigan sólo gastos de envíos por correo certificado y según peso la aduana me quita otra cantidad. EL LCD de 16x2 Hitachi cuesta 10 €. Un total de 22 € sólo eso. Debo comprar muchas cosas juntas y que no pasen de 2 Kilos o si no subirá las aduanas del correo.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## janemeto (Jun 13, 2011)

disculpa la pregunta, pero mas o menos cuanto piensas percibir de ayudas de este tipo? supongo que la cantidad de dinero seria infima...


----------

